# in need of new boots, any ideas



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Go to a local store that has as many boots as possible and start trying them on. Make sure you wear the same socks you use for boarding. Once you find a pair that fit you foot nice, walk around the store for a bit to make sure there aren't any pressure points you didn't notice at first. I tried on at least 10 pairs before I found a pair I really like. None of the BOA or quick fit boots fit right, too loose in some places, too tight in others. I ended up with a pair of lace up Vans that fit my foot perfect. If you don't have a local place to try on some boots, hope you get lucky with the fit or check their return policy.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Well for MY foot, Solomon F22's are bloody awesome. Bit too stiff for park in my opinion (lot of torque resistance on my shins from really torquing out spins). Lightweight, SUUPER COMFORTABLE, consistant, strong support, 2 zone speed lacing with 1 cable. 


But just go to the shop. Try a dozen pairs like what a woman does on the daily in the morning. Your opinion of comfort relies on what you have tried.






To emphasize the comfort of my F22's... Id rather keep them on all day long after riding than to take them off.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I wasn't going to recommend F22s because they're maybe too stiff to be considered all-mountain? But I wholeheartedly agree with xxfinnellxx, fantastic boot, so amazingly comfortable. Light, and low profile "to boot". Not for all foot shapes apparently, but worth a try for sure.


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Totally agree with honeycomb here. go and try as many boots as you can, because frankly it pretty damn hard to buy a pair of boots based on reviews. The only thing we can do is just to recommend you some boots to try, because obviously fittings going to be different for everyone. I have made the mistake of buying boots online without trying and ended up spending more time in pain than enjoying the ride, not to mention the money I spent on boots.

Anyhow, here are some of my recommendations:

Nike Zf1- Liner is super comfy, nice mid flex
K2 darko - Great heel hold (thanks to BOA conda), mid flex as well
Salomon F20 - Nice and wide toe box, heel hold are ok, soft-mid flex


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Ions are incredibly soft boots, if you're looking for ankle protection at all, those won't do the trick. I bought a pair a while back based on all of the reviews praising how "stiff" they are, and they couldn't be further from the truth. I could fold the tongue and cuff over pretty easily with just my hands, I'd stay away if you're into rough freeriding at all.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

It's kind of hard for us to recommend you any boots without knowing your foot width etc. Just go try on lots of boots! If you have skinny feet try Salomon boots and if you have wide try something from Celsius or DC.

Honestly, there's no one boot we can recommend since everyone's foot is different, so like everyone else said go try on every boot at the store.


----------

